# Help and Advice on IUI



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello,
I'm quite new to all of this and just wondering if anyone has some advice for us.  Our consultant referred us for IVF however we are not eligible for any funding, having read so many posts on here IUI has come up and having read about it I am wondering why it has not been discussed with us as an option.  We are unexplained, I have had the lap and dye and various tests and my DP has been tested with no problems there.  IUI is a lot cheaper and we would be able to fund it ourselves, giving us the option of starting tx a lot sooner, however we cannot manage to fund the IVF at this stage so we are looking at it as a ray of hope at the moment.

So many on here have had IUI before moving on to IVF, so I am confused as to why we haven't been offered it as it seems to be a lot less invasive and should be tried first?

Do you think we should make the appt with our consultant and ask for IUI or am I missing something?

Thank you so much in advance for any help 
M


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi M

Like you when I was first having tx IUI was never mentioned to me, I didn't even know it existed until I moved to a different PCT. Greater Manchester where I used to live only offered IVF & I was too old for that. When I moved to Portsmouth my new Cons mentioned IUI & then I found FF & another IF website & found out more on there.

It could just be that IVF is the only thing they offer although you say you're not eligible? Did they say why you aren't? 

You could have private IUI & the cost do vary greatly from clinic to clinic. I paid about £800-£1000 for the 1st one & probably nearer £1500 for the 2nd. It is less invasive & gentler on the system BUT the success rates aren't as good as IVF, plus if there is a problem with egg quality or fertilisation then you wouldn't know but with IVF they can see what is going on in the dish.

I think it would be worth asking why IUI hasn't been mentioned, if there are no strong medical reasons it can be worth a go & as you can see from my sig it can work.

Gx


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi G,
Thanks for that.  I spoke to the fertility nurse this morning to see if we could make an appt to see the consultant and she advised that he may only have talked about IVF as it does have a greater success rate and wanted to give us a better chance. She said that he would have referred us for IVF first to see if we can get funding, and then if not then discuss alternatives.  We are not eligible for funding for IVF due to DP having child from previous (don't get me started on that as I am sore from crying my eyes out last night, as we lost our appeal yesterday!)

Nurse advised that IUI is not available at his satelite clinic, so we would have to change consultants and go to Nottingham Care, and I'm starting to think it's not available in the Peterborough area at all as I cannot find any info on it.  So we would have to decide on either Nottingham or Cambridge. However Cambridge Bourne Hall have a satelite at Kings Lynn which would be great, however still trying to find out if they offer IUI.  My head hurts!!!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi 
I'm no doctor but if you have clear tubes and your DP had a good SA, I imagine you would be a good candidate for IUI. But as has been mentioned IVF does have a better success rate. At my clinic (Shrewbury) the success rate is 20%, which apparantly is as high as this because the use the down regulation and stimulation drugs. The IVF success rate for my age group is over 30% (this will be our next step if this fails. If we had not managed to get nhs funding the cost would have been £800 - £1000.
I'm sorry your appeal failed   Our PCT has the same rules, they will not fund treatment if one of you have a a child from a previous relationship (biological or adopted) 
I have heard great things about CARE...we would have gone there is the things had not happened on the NHS. 
Good luck!
Anna x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the others have given you some good advice - good luck xxx


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and advice

M


----------

